# HELP!!!Polish has scissor beak!!



## mistinichole (Nov 19, 2012)

OK I don't know if my polish has hit her beak real hard on the coop walls because she has a hard time seeing due to her hair or what has happen.. But her beak is scissor shaped now as it was not before.. She seems to be eating and drinking thought. Is there any way this can be fixed??? Thanks-Misti-


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you share a pic ?


----------



## mistinichole (Nov 19, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Can you share a pic ?


yes i will go out to the coop and get a picture of her and post it!!!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

You might be able to superglue it together


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

No offense JC, but I would not use superglue. It has tons of chemicals in it.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Doctors use superglue to fix up people


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Is it crossed or broken? No need to superglue if it is crossed. I have two crossbeaks here and they are doing fine. My oldest is 2 years old and doing fine.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

One of my RIR hens has the same thing going on. She can still eat and drink. I just left it alone. It dosent affect the chicken any. It just looks unappealing.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

JC17 said:


> Doctors use superglue to fix up people


Yes, but chickens are more sensitive to chemicals then we are


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

If it impedes eating and drinking, it's worth it to try and patch it up with some sort of adhesive. If not, leave her be and keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

JC17 ~~

Scissor beak is not a damaged beak, it is when the top beak and bottom beak grow at different angle. With scissor beak there would be nothing to mend with adhesive.

Example of scissor beak. (Not my pic)


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ohhh. I had that mixed up with a split beak


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope your chicken has a happy life


----------

